# Litter mat suggestions?



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I need to buy some litter mats; ones that work and aren't just a gimmick. Anyone have some that they totally love? Or ideas for them that work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd love to know too! All I could find was kind of a small one from Amazon...it does catch some litter but not as much as I'd like.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently picked this up from my local petsmart. It works REALLY well actually. I wanted a new one because I was tired of finding pieces of cat litter in my sheets! :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Oops forgot the link: http://www.shop3m.com/scotch-litter-trap-mat.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've had these for years and they work well. It looks like rubber silly string and there are tons of little pockets that catch the litter. The x-large is big enough that the cats can't just jump over them like they do some of the smaller ones. 


Stylette XL Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Scoops & Mats - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

You can always just cut a piece of thick carpet up to the size you need. It will get all the litter and it's much cheaper . Then all you have to do is vacuum it or shake it off outside.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Doodlebug, is it really about 47" long? Wow that is big! 

Zilla, that's one of the many reasons why I'm looking too. Litter in the sheets. Very itchy! Ha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

We use a door mat we got from the pound shop that you'd normally wipe your feet on, gets 80% litter dust off Lennys feet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

mumof7kitties said:


> Doodlebug, is it really about 47" long? Wow that is big!


Yes, they're really big mats. I have two litter boxes that I made from large storage totes (like 18 x 30) and 2 of those mats...takes up a lot of space :lol:.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Stylette XL Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Scoops & Mats - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart


This is the one I use also, it works well. It isn't foolproof though. I have two cat boxes on it. But, the kittens like to kick litter up from one box to the other. So, I'm getting litter boxes with higher sides and a clear top to help prevent this. We'll see if they accept the new boxes without the lids first. I'm hoping! :lol::lol::lol:

Mylita


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I actually found one on Amazon that is awesome....bought 2 of the largest size (and they aren"t very large. I'd like a rug made out of the stuff. When placed where your cat steps out of the litter box, it will catch 95% of the litter from their hairy little feet. It is called Pruven. It's a little expensive but worth it. To clean you can shake it out, hose it off...or my favorite...vacuum it. What I have also found that helps a lot is the Budda Dome litter boxes....got 2 of them too and they are awesome.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just use a really plush bathroom rug/mat.

I have this washroom (candles were a joke for the picture)












and the opening is a little tight with the door closed. Which is perfect. The way it's set up in my new place, they have to walk out slowly and turn around to leave the mat, so the rug gets most of what's on their paws. As opposed to before, with a regular litter box, where they would pretty much leap over the mat.


----------



## Jade_Darkrose (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cheap Kitchen Rug*

I purchased a cheap kitchen rug from walmart, I think it was five bucks and it does a pretty good job. Sometimes he kicks some litter off of it, but for the most part I don't have a mess.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> I actually found one on Amazon that is awesome....bought 2 of the largest size (and they aren"t very large. I'd like a rug made out of the stuff. When placed where your cat steps out of the litter box, it will catch 95% of the litter from their hairy little feet. It is called Pruven. It's a little expensive but worth it. To clean you can shake it out, hose it off...or my favorite...vacuum it. What I have also found that helps a lot is the Budda Dome litter boxes....got 2 of them too and they are awesome.


I've been eyeing the Pruven mats. It's good to know they work. 

I don't like the dome. Several of my kitties are too big. And we have litter robots, but they love to stand on the step and dig a hole (or cover) and it ends up all going out the door. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought this one about five years ago and I like it a lot. it's really big, completely waterproof, and easy to clean if you use a hose or sprayer. pain in the butt if you try to clean it with paper towel and windex because of the little recesses, but they work so I have no complaints. $25 but it's worth it.

just don't run over it with your vacuum cleaner or it will tear the edge. I already did that once lol so I just turn that edge to the wall. I use the hose attachment to vacuum it.

Amazon.com: Purr-fect Pet Purr-fect Paws Litter Mat for Cats: Pet Supplies


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

+1 on the purr-fect paws, seems to work the best and we've tried many mats over the years..


----------

